# Do You Get The Answers To Your Questions From Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji?



## Admin (Mar 26, 2008)

This poll being started on the behalf of our new member bhaigurdeepsingh ji. As he is learning to communicate on SPN, we are initiating this poll.

Do you get the answers for your questions from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? Please discuss your answers.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 26, 2008)

Aman ji and bhagurdipsingh ji

Naturally I do not consult the Guru for answers about the weather, the stock market, or other problems that require some worldly information. But for emotional, person-to-person, communication,  and ethical problems, yes I do. Any kind of problem that lives in the heart. I do not believe that the answer comes from the actual reading -- as in a horoscope or the Farmer's Almanac  (maybe people get that yearly publication outside of the US). What happens is that within a few hours, and after reflection, the answer just comes and seems easy. Hope that is what you are talking about.


----------



## bhaigurdeepsingh (Mar 30, 2008)

Whenever I have to take some policy decision, or I have to decide between wrong and right I pray to  my guru for guidance. I go to the Gurdwara Sahib and take Waak or read the Mukhwaak of the day. The answer is always there.Sometimes the shabad being recited at the time of my entering the Gurdwara Sahib  has the answer.
I would like to quote a real incident in my life.
I had/have always advised my daughter to pray to God in times of distress.
When she was seven years old studying in second grade, while playing during a games period she noticed that she had lost one of her gold earings.  She could not complain to the class teacher because wearing of gold ornaments in school was banned. She did not know where to look for. She was desperate.
She closed her eyes and prayed. The child was innocent and her faith was firm. By this time the bell rang. The teacher asked the children to make a line and move to the class. She came and stood in the file almost on the verge of tears.She looked down to avoid direct contact with the teacher and believe me what she noticed. The ear ring was there near her feet on the ground. Her prayer had been answered.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 30, 2008)

Bhai ji

Great! You finally got connected. The story is really a good example. And your daughter --- you have given her this gift -- a vision of you as a model of devotion.


----------



## singhbj (Mar 30, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸਾਰੇ ॥ 
बाणी गुरू गुरू है बाणी विचि बाणी अम्रितु सारे ॥ 
Baṇī gurū gurū hai baṇī vicẖ baṇī amriṯ sārė. 
The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained. 

ਗੁਰੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਕਹੈ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜਨੁ ਮਾਨੈ ਪਰਤਖਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਿਸਤਾਰੇ ॥੫॥ 
गुरु बाणी कहै सेवकु जनु मानै परतखि गुरू निसतारे ॥५॥ 
Gur baṇī kahai sėvak jan mānai parṯakẖ gurū nisṯārė. ||5|| 
If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5|| 

Source:  Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

ਵਡਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਊਚਾ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
वडा साहिबु ऊचा थाउ ॥ 
vadā sāhib ūcẖā thā&shy;o. 
Great is the Master, High is His Heavenly Home. 

ਊਚੇ ਉਪਰਿ ਊਚਾ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
ऊचे उपरि ऊचा नाउ ॥ 
Ūcẖė upar ūcẖā nā&shy;o. 
Highest of the High, above all is His Name. 

Source:  Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## pk70 (Mar 30, 2008)

bhaigurdeepsingh said:


> Whenever I have to take some policy decision, or I have to decide between wrong and right I pray to my guru for guidance. I go to the Gurdwara Sahib and take Waak or read the Mukhwaak of the day. The answer is always there.Sometimes the shabad being recited at the time of my entering the Gurdwara Sahib has the answer.
> I would like to quote a real incident in my life.
> I had/have always advised my daughter to pray to God in times of distress.
> When she was seven years old studying in second grade, while playing during a games period she noticed that she had lost one of her gold earings. She could not complain to the class teacher because wearing of gold ornaments in school was banned. She did not know where to look for. She was desperate.
> She closed her eyes and prayed. The child was innocent and her faith was firm. By this time the bell rang. The teacher asked the children to make a line and move to the class. She came and stood in the file almost on the verge of tears.She looked down to avoid direct contact with the teacher and believe me what she noticed. The ear ring was there near her feet on the ground. Her prayer had been answered.


 
Bhai Gurdeep Singh jio
Sat Sree Akaal !

I am happy to know you have infused deep faith of Waheguru in your child; however, I shall not teach my child to pray for materialistic thing what so ever. Just my views on it, you can ignore it.


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 30, 2008)

I do get the answers from the Granth sahib whenever I feel the need and especially in tormented times or when I feel lost and _low._


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 30, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Aman ji and bhagurdipsingh ji
> 
> Naturally I do not consult the Guru for answers about the weather, the stock market, or other problems that require some worldly information. But for emotional, person-to-person, communication,  and ethical problems, yes I do. Any kind of problem that lives in the heart. I do not believe that the answer comes from the actual reading -- as in a horoscope or the Farmer's Almanac  (maybe people get that yearly publication outside of the US). What happens is that within a few hours, and after reflection, the answer just comes and seems easy. Hope that is what you are talking about.




i agree... there should be a selection in the poll for "sometimes" or "when it's relevant". 

i know people who pray or consult Guru because they haven't studied for a test.  to me, that seems out of place.

as we are reminded every evening, _"Dukh daaru sukh rog bhaiya jaa sukh taami na hoyee: Pain is the medicine and pleasure is the disease; where there is pleasure, there is no desire for God."_

unfortunately, i often find this is true in my life.  i go to Guru with my problems, my pains, my suffering, my challenges...  but not often with my joy.  this is something i'm trying to change.  

i mean, of course i thank God in Ardaas for good things that are happening...  but do i think about them in the larger context of Sikhi?  unless they're directly related to my faith, i often don't.  and i know i should.

it's a learning process...


----------



## Randip Singh (Mar 31, 2008)

You maybe surprised I have hit not sure.

Why you may ask? The reason is I am not sure whether I get the answers but rather the direction to go to get the answers. Does that make sense?


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 31, 2008)

Randip ji

Yes it makes sense. That is what jasleen ji and I were probably also saying. It is a frame of mind that opens up to a direction or intuition -- hard to explain in words.


----------



## bhaigurdeepsingh (Mar 31, 2008)

pk70 said:


> Bhai Gurdeep Singh jio
> Sat Sree Akaal !
> 
> I am happy to know you have infused deep faith of Waheguru in your child; however, I shall not teach my child to pray for materialistic thing what so ever. Just my views on it, you can ignore it.


*
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ ॥ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫਤਹ **॥*
You have a point. I think fifteen years back I was more into 'maya'. Now by God's grace it is different. I am reminded of this shabad:
 "qU pRB dwqw dwin miq pUrw hm Qwry ByKwrI jIau ] mY ikAw mwgau ikCu iQru n rhweI hir dIjY nwmu ipAwrI jIau ]1]​  I have a long way to go.[/FONT]


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 2, 2008)

randip singh said:


> You maybe surprised I have hit not sure.
> 
> Why you may ask? The reason is I am not sure whether I get the answers but rather the direction to go to get the answers. Does that make sense?


AAAHHH! That makes more sense! That's how I feel, but I hit the "I get the answers" button. IF I could change my vote I would change it to not sure because of what you said.


----------



## dalbirk (Jun 4, 2008)

Dear Veerji ,
  WJKK WJKF
     I am sure that if u take all ur decisions keeping the word of Guru broadly in mind , not only ur personal problems but also ur work problems & unsurity is removed . Maybe one reason why a Sikh is required to do Nitnem is so that Guru's words r imprinted in his / her mind . I feel following Gurus' words one cannot bear any sorrow as Guru is always there to taking that suffering on Himself 
     Regards , Dalbir Singh


----------



## pk70 (Jun 4, 2008)

A*ll Jio

Guru Granth Sahib Ji is to follow, literally living Guru teachings. When understanding His Ordinance becomes obvious, living in harmony to His Ordinance becomes natural way of living and all the questions become immaterial. Of course this is the way I look at Guru Granth Sahib ji, contrary approach is inevitable indeed in this context too.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jun 30, 2008)

dalbirk said:


> Dear Veerji ,
> WJKK WJKF
> I am sure that if u take all ur decisions keeping the word of Guru broadly in mind , not only ur personal problems but also ur work problems & unsurity is removed . Maybe one reason why a Sikh is required to do Nitnem is so that Guru's words r imprinted in his / her mind . I feel following Gurus' words one cannot bear any sorrow as Guru is always there to taking that suffering on Himself
> Regards , Dalbir Singh



An excellent post. Yes, we all have our Guru Sahibaan to take care of us.Thanks for a lucid and a crisp reply. !!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 1, 2008)

I too DONT go to my Guru Ji for "answers" as to the Lotto numbers in tomorrows draw..or whether i should call in sick from work and go fishing instead. I DONT teach my students that GURU JI "answers" all prayers ?? HE Doesnt. (pardon the Sexist.. HE..) For example HE doesnt provide the winning numbers..or the A's when you dont study..and for sure He wont call your broker for you to get rid off that plummetting stocks on your behalf.
BUT then when I do "lose" my shirt buying that stupid stock... I DO go before Guru Ji and do ardass for GUIDANCE..and i definitley get that ( not tips on next good buy..but how to COPE with my STUPIDITY/IGNORANCE/SHORTSIGHT/GREED/ANGER/SADDNESS/SORROW....in other words when i need a "shoulder"  to CRY ON.....HE IS THERE EVERYTIME. PERIOD.....and He is there to share my JOYS..my glad moments..my happy times...
GURBANI is for ALL TIMES..the happy ones..and the sad ones...the joyous ocassion as well as the Sad ones..Thats why the ANAND SAHIB..is READ at ALL Ceremonies...death and birth..weddings..as well  as..separations..The Ramkali SADD..THE CALL of "Death" is placed right BEFORE the Ramkali ANAND in the SGGS..the BOOK of LIFE !! When we are BORN..its actually the moment the "COUNTDOWN" begins...10-9-8-7-6- so DEATH is already CERTAIN the moment we are BORN..makes sense to read/Vichaar on Ramkali SADD before we become too joyous in Anand with the new birth !!
As AAD Ji has put it so well...The GURU gives DIRECTION...He shows us how to "FISH" rather than provide the fish. Sadly most of us want the "FISH" straight away and are not interested in learnign how to fish...thats too much hard work...we wnat the shortcuts..fast..instant solutions !! ( and the Babas, the sants, the derawallahs the CHARLATANS..have those "instant solutions" - best one is..FILL MY POCKET FIRST...Guru Bhalee karega....any wonder whay these charlatans have such huge followings ?? everybody wants instant answers. Actually there are NONE.
Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 1, 2008)

i never got answer for

"why me? "


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 1, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I too DONT go to my Guru Ji for "answers" as to the Lotto numbers in tomorrows draw..or whether i should call in sick from work and go fishing instead. I DONT teach my students that GURU JI "answers" all prayers ?? HE Doesnt. (pardon the Sexist.. HE..) For example HE doesnt provide the winning numbers..or the A's when you dont study..and for sure He wont call your broker for you to get rid off that plummetting stocks on your behalf.
> BUT then when I do "lose" my shirt buying that stupid stock... I DO go before Guru Ji and do ardass for GUIDANCE..and i definitley get that ( not tips on next good buy..but how to COPE with my STUPIDITY/IGNORANCE/SHORTSIGHT/GREED/ANGER/SADDNESS/SORROW....in other words when i need a "shoulder"  to CRY ON.....HE IS THERE EVERYTIME. PERIOD.....and He is there to share my JOYS..my glad moments..my happy times...
> GURBANI is for ALL TIMES..the happy ones..and the sad ones...the joyous ocassion as well as the Sad ones..Thats why the ANAND SAHIB..is READ at ALL Ceremonies...death and birth..weddings..as well  as..separations..The Ramkali SADD..THE CALL of "Death" is placed right BEFORE the Ramkali ANAND in the SGGS..the BOOK of LIFE !! When we are BORN..its actually the moment the "COUNTDOWN" begins...10-9-8-7-6- so DEATH is already CERTAIN the moment we are BORN..makes sense to read/Vichaar on Ramkali SADD before we become too joyous in Anand with the new birth !!
> As AAD Ji has put it so well...The GURU gives DIRECTION...He shows us how to "FISH" rather than provide the fish. Sadly most of us want the "FISH" straight away and are not interested in learnign how to fish...thats too much hard work...we wnat the shortcuts..fast..instant solutions !! ( and the Babas, the sants, the derawallahs the CHARLATANS..have those "instant solutions" - best one is..FILL MY POCKET FIRST...Guru Bhalee karega....any wonder whay these charlatans have such huge followings ?? everybody wants instant answers. Actually there are NONE.
> Gyani jarnail Singh



Gyani ji

This short essay would actually be wonderful longer essay in a mag like Sikh  Spectrum. Every now and then people like to read something that cleans out the cob webs.

*Someone keeps bumping this thread -- so it must mean it is time for you to write the article, Gyani ji.*


----------

